# Need Help ...again



## torp3t3d0 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry guys but I am having a "SENIOR" moment

I bought a Chef's Choice model 165 slicer and also bought the sharpener attachment that sharpens the blade.

Well...I can find the book for the slicer, but I have misplaced the instructions on how to use the sharpener.

Does anyone have the instructions that they can .pdf and send to me? 

Can only promise that I will pass your goodness forward

torpedo (pete)


----------



## darwin101 (Mar 25, 2015)

The manufacturers website might/should have a downloadable copy that you can get.

Call or email them and ask for a copy.

http://www.edgecraft.com/faq.html


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Mar 26, 2015)

Using your info, I found the manual..

http://www.everythingkitchens.com/media/manual/6010000.pdf

Thanks

Pete


----------

